# تصنيع الورنيش



## ahmedasa (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوكم احمد عضو جديد في هذا الموقع المحترم 
عايز اعرف تصنيع ورنيش الاحذيه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أود في البداية الترحيب بك بين أخوانك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وإن شاء الله تفيد وتستفاد من وجودك معنا وكل الهلا أما عن طلبك فهذا أقتباس من مشاركة الأخ محمد هشام السيد



محمد هشام السيد قال:


> طريقة عمل الورنيش السائل:
> 1-يتم تحضير المركب رقم 1 كالتالى: 5.6جزء من شمع ال ksl
> 7.5 جزء من شمع ال ped
> 2.5 جزء من emulsifir
> ...


----------



## وائل العسيلى (29 مايو 2014)

كيف يمكن لحام الاسفنج مع الpvc


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يونيو 2014)

ردا على كيف ​يمكن لحام الاسفنج مع الpvc ​طبعا المشكله تكمن فى المذيبات التى تؤثر بشكل حاد فى الاسفنج - لذلك​​جرب لاصق نعل البولى يوريثان بالفوندى بى فى سى - ضع اللاصق على البى فى سى اولا واترك فرصه قبل اللصق - فى انتظار الرد.​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 يونيو 2014)

ردا علىكيف
يمكن لحام الاسفنج مع الpvc 
احيانا لو الاحمال خفيفه هناك لاصق آمن وبدون مخاطر المذيبات - كالسيوم كلوريد ونشا ومياه - اختيار اللاصق المناسب له علاقه ايضا بشكل المنتج المراد لصقه والاحمال المعرض لها.

​
​


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

